# What Games Should I DM?



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

Well since it looks like my Wuxia game is sort of not coming to fruition, I'm thinking about other games I might DM later on.  Not any time soon, mind you, but in the future.

Just testing the waters


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

VILE! EVIL! Can't get enough of those! Although I'm going to hijack yuor idea of lady of pain. Using some info from my brother who LARP's (Live-action-roleplaying) in a drow house.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 5, 2003)

What's Ninja Burger, by the way?  I could have sworn I saw it in someone else's "Things I want to DM in the future" but I can't recall at the moment.

Anyway, if you're running Metal Joe: Vietnam, would it be using the characters from the current Metal Joe, or a brand new set?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *What's Ninja Burger, by the way?  I could have sworn I saw it in someone else's "Things I want to DM in the future" but I can't recall at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, if you're running Metal Joe: Vietnam, would it be using the characters from the current Metal Joe, or a brand new set? *




1. Ninja Burger is this game that someone came up with.  You're a ninja clan that delivers burgers to high security areas no matter what...rival samurai chains, security guards, etc.  and the burgers must arrive in one piece!  And the other person who has it on their list is Krizzel.

2. It can contain the same characters from Metal Joe but that isn't necessary at all.  Metal Joe has several teams and they send in the people for the job to make up new teams.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, I like a lot of your ideas.  For sake of something different, I'd say go with the Vietnamese rebellion game, Resident Evil game or Ninja burger.  Vietnamese because most of the games that deal with that part of the world are set in Japan, Resident Evil because I think it could be really fun, and Ninja burger because it's weird and you seem to do really good with quirky ideas.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 5, 2003)

I am all about a Resident Evil game!!!!  Would you use the Supplemental that is on the web?  Man I would love to Build a character that has Combat Acrobatics/Improved Combat AcrobaticS!!!  Badass Fun seriously!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 5, 2003)

I say Wuxia - Chu Pa Chieh is still ready to go...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Weird and quirky...ut oh am I being typcast as a DM or a PC, LOL ;p


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 6, 2003)

Resident Evil! It's soooo good =O


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Weird and quirky...ut oh am I being typcast as a DM or a PC, LOL ;p *




Both actually.  But not necessarily typecast... I just think you could pull it off.  There are a lot of games I would like to run but I just don't think I could make them work.  I took a look at the IC game for example, and I don't think I could have done justice to that idea but it's really coming off great, IMO.

Oh, and it's almost like you're saying that being known as weird and quirky is a negative thing...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

*proudly struts around displaying her badge of weirdness and quirkiness*

Thank you...thank you....


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

"HEY, Wait you missed a badge!" Pins something on her and steps back.  "Everybody knows you're evil, so Why not show it?"


Anyways.. If it's the Metal Joe one, I'ld have to bring Zeus along.  That wouldn't require me adding more games, just relocating after the current thing is over, so YEAH!.

but I have one more thing to say...
DAMN YOU!!!
A truely vile evil campaign run by Kitana?  And you decide to contemplate this around the same time as I decide to quit joining games?
You really ARE evil!!!!! You know I'ld have to join that, so if you want me to NOT join more games, don't do the vile evil one.

HOWEVER If you want to push me that much closer to game #30, go ahead and start the evil so I'll be forced to join.   Just be warned that if you do a truley evil campaign It will need a high rating... Blood, sex, guts, gore, and itty bitty puppies.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

oops.. just realized.. is that d20 black ops game the Metal Joe one or were you talking about something else?  Now I'm confused...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

AH! Jemal found the thread!

*covers his eyes* you see nothing...nothing at all...no thread nope nope.

first off, NO CAMPAIGN any time soon...lol just ideas to get me thinking about it.  I still need get a couple of my games off onto a start.  I"m in too many already myself.

Well duh!  It will be truly vile, and I won't be able to hold it on enworld most definitely.  I'll have to find a messageboard for it.

The Metal Joe:Vietnam takes place in the same world as Krizzel's Metal Joe:No Rest for the Nameless...except this is the mission that happens AFTER you guys & me complete Krizzel's.  It involves Kai Nguyen and her past and the deviously delicious Chong Chong Tang.  It let's Krizzel play in one himself


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

YEAH!!!  If it's not on the boards then it doesn't count towards my game limit. hehe


You could just have the vile game via E-mail, those work fairly good.. You just send an e-mail to everyone who's in the game, and all they have to do is hit Reply to All.

RE: Metal Joe
Hey, that's kinda like a bunch of us were talking about a while ago, everyone taking turns runing a mission.  Could work out good.. 

And if your games aren't starting soon, that's even better.. gives me time to adjust to my load, and if any are gonna die out, Which I sincerely hope doesn't hapen, but if it does it'll happen within the next few weeks.  

Yes I know I have a problem.. I just don't care..


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *You could just have the vile game via E-mail, those work fairly good.. You just send an e-mail to everyone who's in the game, and all they have to do is hit Reply to All.*




;p except I get at least 100(and you THINK i'm kidding but I"m not) emails a day....mostly spam, but half of that is from work.  UGH UGH!



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *RE: Metal Joe
> Hey, that's kinda like a bunch of us were talking about a while ago, everyone taking turns runing a mission.  Could work out good.. *




well um...I was the one that came up with that idea, remember?...then you laughed about having a mission in Canada....


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes, I laughed THEN, but now I HAVE an idea.
heh heh heh..

God I'm glad it's Thursday.. Finally the bad-luck week is over and I can post!!!
Now to catch up to kit.. hehe.

HMM.. maybe If I join more games...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2003)

> Yes, I laughed THEN, but now I HAVE an idea.
> heh heh heh..
> 
> God I'm glad it's Thursday.. Finally the bad-luck week is over and I can post!!!
> ...




well you could pick up quite a few explaining things to sabrina.  She can be really obstinate if you need to catch up to kit


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Yes, I laughed THEN, but now I HAVE an idea.
> heh heh heh..
> 
> God I'm glad it's Thursday.. Finally the bad-luck week is over and I can post!!!
> ...




Why was it a bad-luck week?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi there 

Six'o'clock?  Or later?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Hi there
> 
> Six'o'clock?  Or later? *





 

you didn't even send an email...and you're the only one here who knows my work address, phone number....you could have called...uh but of course I haven't taken the security lock off my phone...oops...message light is blinking...uh well if its important they'll email.

um yeah...pick me up at 6:30 or 7pm....er I've been bad and need to get some work done now....

what were you doing? sleeping all day?


----------



## garyh (Feb 7, 2003)

I voted for Indiana Jones and Ninja Burger.  Maybe you could combine them:  _Indiana Jones and the Ninja Burger_.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I voted for Indiana Jones and Ninja Burger.  Maybe you could combine them:  Indiana Jones and the Ninja Burger.   *




LOL...you know...I like that idea...it might work....


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 7, 2003)

Ninja Burger sounds fun.  The Vietnam rebellion sounds like a cool unique idea, though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *I say Wuxia - Chu Pa Chieh is still ready to go... *




Yeah I know but the other two are no where to be found =P that leaves only 3 of you, and only 2 of the people in your coterie.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

oo current score...

1st Place: WWII Indian Jones (9)
2nd Place: Resident Evil & Vile Evil Game (8)
3rd Place: Ninja Burger (6)


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 10, 2003)

Hows about a vile, evil game with Savage Species PC's( once its out)?


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm all about the Indiana Jones WWII time period and style.  I had a really cool idea to run a game in that time period eventually.

Keia

p.s. I would share it privately if you want. Can't here, my players read the site.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I'm all about the Indiana Jones WWII time period and style.  I had a really cool idea to run a game in that time period eventually.
> 
> Keia
> 
> p.s. I would share it privately if you want. Can't here, my players read the site. *




are you on MSN or AOL?


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

Huh?  Sorry, lost me.  Neither?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Huh?  Sorry, lost me.  Neither?
> 
> Keia *




LOL those are free chat programs.

MSN is the chat program using microsoft and comes with IE
AIM is the chat program using AOL and comes with Netscape

 

I keep forgetting that not everyone on the board are techno geeks


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

I ran on ICQ for a while, but dropped it.  I found I was getting nothing really done at night.  Instead I was ICQing all night.  Now its just e-mail for me, or message boards.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I ran on ICQ for a while, but dropped it.  I found I was getting nothing really done at night.  Instead I was ICQing all night.  Now its just e-mail for me, or message boards.
> 
> Keia *




ugh I hate ICQ ;p

I used to use that, but it got to be a pain.

Well that's no problem.  My post count will just continue to hit the roof...hehe


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

RESIDENT EVIL!RESIDENT EVIL!RESIDENT EVIL!RESIDENT EVIL!RESIDENT EVIL!RESIDENT EVIL!

btw: I voted Resident Evil, I quite like it in fact (and I use msn )


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

One of the games I'm DMing is already Resident-Evilish type...opps...that would be telling and I won't tell you which one it is.



Hey is the poll closed or something?  I don't see the numbers changing even though the number of votes have increased.

Anyway I am thinking about doing a one-shot, 6 pre-generated characters, slasher Resident Evil fix.  Hopefully it will go fast, there will be lots of bloody type action and death with possibly no survivors.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, I just voted, did it change the numbers?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

Well I'd like to book a spot for that ride please Kitana, if ever it starts ups. Mmm, guns, zombies and killing those zombies with aforementioned guns *drool*


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, if we're booking spots, any game containing the word 'evil' is good for me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wippit Guud _*
> Well, I just voted, did it change the numbers? *




Yep I see it

hmm Vile seems to be popular, but its something will require alot of work.  I mean...planning, finding a place to host it and the most important of fall, finding a good group of mature roleplayers that can handle the sadistic content well.  For one thing, how do I limit the game to adults only (ie: no one under 18)?  I don't want some crazy parent getting on my case b/c I let her precious little boy play a Vile game that has him having nightmares (oh yes...it will be VILE).  I also don't want any horny males who just want to experience some tripleX fantasies.  LOL boy would they be in a rude awakening when they find out what true vileness is.

So don't see that any time soon until I figure out a satisfactory answer to a few of those questions.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *I am all about a Resident Evil game!!!!  Would you use the Supplemental that is on the web?  Man I would love to Build a character that has Combat Acrobatics/Improved Combat AcrobaticS!!!  Badass Fun seriously! *




Hey shapermc, where's the supplemental?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> For one thing, how do I limit the game to adults only (ie: no one under 18)?  I don't want some crazy parent getting on my case b/c I let her precious little boy play a Vile game that has him having nightmares (oh yes...it will be VILE).  I also don't want any horny males who just want to experience some tripleX fantasies.  LOL boy would they be in a rude awakening when they find out what true vileness is.*




Would sending in scanned replicas of driver license/birth certificate/etc work?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wippit Guud _*
> Would sending in scanned replicas of driver license/birth certificate/etc work? *




*coughs*

I don't know about you but I know how to forge those things 

And you didn't hear that from me

Besides I doubt people would be willing to give me (a stranger) that kind of information.  That's way too personal.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 10, 2003)

Just trying to come up with ideas 
And hell, I can sen a picture of me holding my licence, scratch out the number, and send it. That's a bit harder to fake.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 10, 2003)

well, seeing that I'll trun 18 in 23 days (WOOHOO) hust wait a bit with getting started...


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

Personally, I'd just take their word for it.  Hell, if porn sites can get away with signs that just say 'you must be over 18 to enter this site', then I think a little vile role-playing could just have a disclaimer.

P.S. Ninja Burger or the 19th century game sound SO much better though.  Or perhaps you could do Samurai Pizza (Cats) instead...


----------



## Janos Audron (Feb 10, 2003)

vile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan _*
> Personally, I'd just take their word for it.  Hell, if porn sites can get away with signs that just say 'you must be over 18 to enter this site', then I think a little vile role-playing could just have a disclaimer.
> *




Take their word for it?!

LOL....

I'm not that naive.

And I'm not running a porn site, I'm running a game.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 10, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Take their word for it?!
> 
> ...




I'm not saying you're naive, I'm saying it's not your problem.  And besides, if you'll be playing by posting, what's to stop people reading the thing anyway?

I don't think there's any way to be COMPLETELY sure of anyone's age, short of actually meeting them (and even then...), so as I see it, there's not much you _can_ do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not saying you're naive, I'm saying it's not your problem.  And besides, if you'll be playing by posting, what's to stop people reading the thing anyway?
> 
> I don't think there's any way to be COMPLETELY sure of anyone's age, short of actually meeting them (and even then...), so as I see it, there's not much you can do. *




It makes a difference to me and that is all that is important.

Oh, and no, not everyone can read it...as I plan on having it password protected.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

There is no for-sure way to tell someones age online (HEll, not even IRL all the time), so you'ld HAVE to go on trust.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 11, 2003)

Based on conversations in other areas of the board, sometimes it's relatively easy to determine someone's age. Not many 18 year olds talk about their wife and kids...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2003)

The supplement Shaper speaks of is for Call of Cthulu I believe, and I'm pretty sure it takes a fair bit of influence from the movie. Movie was good, but I was disappointed in how poorly it reflected the actual story line built with the games. Resident Evil - Survivor didn't add anything at all though, bit of a let down for the series I reckon, makes me wonder what the sequel to it on the PS2 is like...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

Hmm...resident evil

D20modern or call of cthulu?

not too many people of CoC though


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2003)

Either is good for me


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

You could alway use D20 Modern and take the sanity stuff out of CoC.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

ok, I'll do Resident Evil first since its the easiest to do and will be a one-shot thing to test out the RE world and work out its kinks before I make the more involved RE world.

D20 Modern - maybe some CoC
6 pre-generated characters, 10th Level, no multiclass, one for each D20 Modern class
mega violence & scariness - you'll all probably die ;p

I'll make a recruiting thread but I will screen applicants.  You'll have do up a "resume" of sorts for me if I don't know who you are (if you're not in any of my games that is) and I'll pick the 6 rpgers that will gel with my style.  I'll tell more about that on the recruiting thread and more about the 6 pre-gen characters so you can choose which ones to apply for.

Oh, Krizzel will be co-DMing.

And the RE game won't begin until I get CowBoy BeBop off to a good start first.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2003)

Music to my ears! 

Sounds nice and simple, but even more so, violent. Very kewl.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2003)

RE was my choice anyways.
Dibs on the fast Hero?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Have fun, but I don't have time for RE.
Now if it'd been vile...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll wait for Vile, don't have easy access to D20 Modern...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2003)

D20 Modern you say? Just look here  

http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=msrd


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Sounds like fun!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Have fun, but I don't have time for RE.
> Now if it'd been vile...  *




Ah just wait a while until I figure out how to do it to my satisfaction.  The longer I have to prepare, the more vile it will get.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah just wait a while until I figure out how to do it to my satisfaction.  The longer I have to prepare, the more vile it will get.
> 
> *





Hmm.. one of me is liking that..
another of me says "ARE YOU KIDDING?  KITANAS DMING.. RUN FOR THE HILLS" 
The third says "This is gonna be soo fun."
And yet another says "heh.. you said hills.. heh, heh, hehe"

Damit, I gotta get rid of that beavis+butthead personality.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> another of me says "ARE YOU KIDDING?  KITANAS DMING.. RUN FOR THE HILLS"
> *




hmm....about the appropriate response.

muahahahaaha!!!!!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

You like to think you all that, but by the time you start the game I should have the BoVE.  Hell, even without it I could make a loathsome, truly Evil character that could make everyone hate him within the first few minutes.  Do you have any idea how long the PCs are going to last if everyone plays truley, completely evil?  EX:

Step 1: "I say we should do this... What, you don't agree?"
Step 2: *Fight ensues, one person dies*
Step 3: "OK, I won so I'm the leader.. What, you dare challenge me?"
Step 4: *fight ensues, one person dies*

Repeat steps 1 through 4 until everyone 'agrees'.
Hmm.. Better start with a fairly big cast and have some sort of bigger evil ruling over them..
DAMIT!!! Now I'm wanting to DM it... 
Stop doing that to me, Kit, you know I'm busy.  We could take turns DMing adventures, so each of us could play a PC too.. hehehe... What you think?
(This won't start for a while, so I'll be ok by then.)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> Do you have any idea how long the PCs are going to last if everyone plays truley, completely evil?
> 
> Repeat steps 1 through 4 until everyone 'agrees'.
> ...




Oh don't worry...

1. There will be a big bad evil ruling over them...and she'll leave 'em quaking in fear of disobeying or failing
2. Why do they work together? b/c if they don't, they'll be tortured by the big bad...and uh...that is not a pleasant thing at all...
3. there are different ways to be truly and completely evil, I'm hoping to see several different character concepts, a 3D character not just Mr. BloodThirsty & Horny...I mean, really that's so overdone...

DMing?  With me?  The Tyrant DM?  You sure you'd be up the challenge?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

You kidding me?  I've LITTERALLY been DMing longer than I've been playing... My first like 3 years of D&D were as a DM.. Course I had an excelent teacher, and it was 1st Edition so it was mostly make-it-up-as-you-go-along (Which I still do, though.. hehe.)


OH, and BTW...


> Mr. BloodThirsty & Horny...I mean, really that's so overdone...




*ROFLMAO* Don't worry, I have many ideas... It would all depend on what the Big Bads plan is.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *You kidding me?  I've LITTERALLY been DMing longer than I've been playing... My first like 3 years of D&D were as a DM.. Course I had an excelent teacher, and it was 1st Edition so it was mostly make-it-up-as-you-go-along (Which I still do, though.. hehe.)
> *




LOL I wasn't talking about your GM qualifications, I was talking about if you'd be able to keep up with how demanding I am as the Tyranical DM.  You've seen the games I DM...you see how insanely frequent I post.  Can you keep up with at least half that speed?


----------



## dpdx (Feb 13, 2003)

We didn't see "A Star Wars Game" listed amongst the polling, so we thought that should be brought to your attention.

Hugs,
The Peanut Gallery Sector


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *We didn't see "A Star Wars Game" listed amongst the polling, so we thought that should be brought to your attention.
> 
> Hugs,
> The Peanut Gallery Sector *




Yep I realized that.

Definitely a Star Wars game in the works...didn't even think to add it b/c its a certainty...when its going to come out, I'm not sure yet.


----------

